# Location of Rear quarter Power Window switch for 70 GTO Convertible



## GQUINCOCES (Jan 3, 2009)

Does anyone have a documented 69 or 70 GTO convertible with power windows? In the first edition of the GTO Restoration Guide by Zazarine he states, at page 66, that the switch is located in the rear quarter arm rest, to the rear of the ashtray (for 64-70), yet what I have seen time and again are the switches in the quarter panel, where the crank normally goes in manually operated windows. I even asked a reputable dealer who had, as he claimed, a PHS documented 69 convertible with power windows, showing the switch in the wrong location, whether the power windows were added to the car, and he again stated that it was PHS documented with original factory power windows. Does anyone know what is the right answer?


----------

